# Another smoking ban in PA



## amizzy (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, the smoke nazi machine is well on its way in Pennsylvania. Opened up the paper today to see that the president of PA state colleges decided to outright ban smoking on all campuses. Thats right, indoors AND OUTDOORS. This is absolutely ridiculous. There seems to be quite a few people upset about it.
As I read the article I saw some comments from students that said this is better for everyone. I wish these people would actually look into the science instead of regurgitating everything they read in the news. 
Ok, I need to go calm down.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Earth is next.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I can see an indoor ban, but OUTDOORS?!?! COME ON! Tell that SOB to do a teat and see what's worse.... The smoke from your cigar, or the smoke from the tailpipes of cars driving on campus. Might as well ban all vehicles, too!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I saw that today as well. One chancellor said that "some classes occasionally meet outside" and that they "would go on the side of caution". WTF!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Just more BS


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

wow terrible, there really isnt going to be an end to all this


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

honestly that is rediculous if they dnt like the smoke than stay indoors i understand banning smoking inside but outside is total bs. there is a city where i live that actually banned the entire city from smoking bcuz some teens made a fuss about how it was bad. and you make a excellent point about the car polution. wat about all the chemicals the put in foods and such im sure there are a thousand things that we ass consumers get everyday that have chemicals and toxins in it that are so much worse. this is rediculous seriously


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Dan said:


> honestly that is rediculous if they dnt like the smoke than stay indoors i understand banning smoking inside but outside is total bs. there is a city where i live that actually banned the entire city from smoking bcuz some teens made a fuss about how it was bad. and you make a excellent point about the car polution. wat about all the chemicals the put in foods and such im sure there are a thousand things that we ass consumers get everyday that have chemicals and toxins in it that are so much worse. this is rediculous seriously


Smoking is the current hot key for politicians and authority figures. Since a lot of people don't smoke they get a majority on their side when they decide to ban it. The sheep population follows without thinking.

That's the way I see it.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

If you will click on the my myspace page link in my signature, I have a little message for Mr. PA President in nice, big words at the top of my page....


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

KaiSQ said:


> Earth is next.


The anti-smoking nazi's won't stop there! God help the alien that lands and lights up....


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

I live on campus right now and if they did that in Florida, that would just suck for a lack of better terms. I feel bad for anyone who can't smoke without a penalty probably now because they live in the dorms. Taking away smoking on campus all together is ridiculous.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Deleted Post....found What I Was Looking For.


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

silentjon said:


> I saw that today as well. One chancellor said that "some classes occasionally meet outside" and that they "would go on the side of caution". WTF!!!


agree with jon...WTF...:angry:


----------



## amizzy (Oct 16, 2007)

> rugbynut I live on campus right now and if they did that in Florida, that would just suck for a lack of better terms. I feel bad for anyone who can't smoke without a penalty probably now because they live in the dorms. Taking away smoking on campus all together is ridiculous.


The article in the paper said that students at our local college, Millersville, stood outside of the presidents office and lit up. They were issued warnings by the campus police.
I'm still not sure how they plan on totally enforcing this at Millersville and similar campuses. Millersville is the type of college campus where the town is interwoven with the campus, meaning a lot of the college's buildings are located around private residences.

We should probably go back and alter our National Anthem because we really aren't "the land of the free" anymore.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

amizzy said:


> The article in the paper said that students at our local college, Millersville, stood outside of the presidents office and lit up. They were issued warnings by the campus police.
> I'm still not sure how they plan on totally enforcing this at Millersville and similar campuses. Millersville is the type of college campus where the town is interwoven with the campus, meaning a lot of the college's buildings are located around private residences.
> 
> We should probably go back and alter our National Anthem because we really aren't "the land of the free" anymore.


What a waste of resources.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

damm nazi's. glad to hear they smoked in front of his place


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Smoking is the current hot key for politicians and authority figures. Since a lot of people don't smoke they get a majority on their side when they decide to ban it. The sheep population follows without thinking.
> 
> That's the way I see it.


that is probably very true however such a waste of time for these power hungry politicians i dont see how it affects these people in any way if we enjoy life the way its meant to be or not. these people dont understand that smoking a cigar is one of lifes greatest pleasures. haha i didnt until very recently either


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

Do any of these schools have classes on the Constitution?


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

just because someone does not smoke just have to ruin it for everbody else what ever happend to the constution


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

here another good one we have three parks here there going to band smoking in the parks man I mean who are u hurting they have to get real


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Andy said:


> here another good one we have three parks here there going to band smoking in the parks man I mean who are u hurting they have to get real


They are slowing going to ban smoking in more and more places. Some of the smoke nazis will not be happy to smoking is banned everywhere (including your own home) and tobacco is made illegal.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree its going to far


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Andy said:


> I agree its going to far


It may be too late to stop them. They got their foot in the door: a smoking ban(with some exemptions), state universities banning smoking on campus including outdoors, bans in parks. I am sure they are going to revisit the smoking ban to limit even further the exemptions.


----------



## MadZell (Jun 7, 2007)

There will be an end to this, an out and out smoking ban, nation wide, I feel it will work much like the prohibition did.


----------

